# Nesters



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Came across a nest of 3 honker eggs yesterday, can't load the pic from my phone to here, maybe later.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I hear they make great omelets!

Man, this was supposed to be a funny quick hitter...but I didn't know how to spell omelet. I had to look it up. I hope that it hasn't lost any of its initial humor.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

uke:


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah I took a little drive yesterday and found lots of goose sitting on nests. Cant wait till early season!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah, hopefully a few goslings will make it through the barrage of rifle fire they'll see from farmers this summer. oke:

I hope the state doesn't choose to liberalize regulations. From what I've seen in the past 5 years...the population has been greatly reduced.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

We already have some babies swimming around.

There is alot of egg oiling going on here in IN since the DNR has made it ok for anyone to do so.
I really dont understand why they couldnt just up the bag limits if they want the #s to drop. :******:


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

IN made it ok for anyone to oil eggs?? Seems hard to believe since here in MN it is highly regulated and you need permits which are not just given out to anyone.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

what is oiling an egg?


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

well the way that we do it is to inject a goose egg with a chemical that will not allow the embryo to develop. but there are certin times that you oil the egg and then destroy it and times you just destroy other wise you can do harm the goose (female) sitting on the eggs. That is why it is not allowed that just anyone do that.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Then why waste money to do that, and just open up the season more, so they can get more revenue?


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

well of course that would be great but the problem is that these geese are nesting in the city and surronding suburbs and there is no hunting allowed for miles. The geese know this and nest on the many wetlands that are in the city and suburbs and then raise their young and spend the 6-8 week molt in the city and that is where the problem starts. The only way to change this would be to allow hunting in the city and the suburbs in areas where it could be done safely...which will never happen. Try to lower the entire population of canada geese... which could be bad for areas where there are not an over population of geese. Option 3 is to keep the population of "resident metro geese" under 25,000 by egg oiling and trapping and removal... which is what is done now, and works and has worked since the 1980s.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I believe u do need a permit but the DNR made it very easy to get one and news papers all over have had articles telling people how to go about it.

We do have a lot of geese but i dont like the oiling thing. At least w/hunting the goose has a chance that i might miss.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

There are broods of geese swimming on the Missouri River around Bismarck already.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes there are broods around the river here in Bismarck. I saw two little ones last Sunday(May 4th) with old papa gander, and just a few feet away the old mama was still on the nest. She must have been still hatching them out. Needless to say, I backed on out and let them be. I found another nest with no geese around it, and the two eggs laying 5 and 10 feet away; the eggs were not busted open or anything.

Ima870man


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

what i can't believe is that when i was going by my house i saw 2 geese and if you looked down by there feet they had about 7-10 goslings already. thats what i culdn't believe.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Dont be surprised...Most gosling will be out and about sometime next week.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Yep, they're hatching out here in NW WI, just saw my first gander of goslings floating with mama.  What out early season. Also found a canada cross with a domestic, range feet and beak w a white head and a white chest patch, hope he doesn't get shot come early season. He was paired up with a canadian, so who knows! I guess I'd have to whack him if he just so happened to land in my decoys, maybe not..... :-?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> He was paired up with a canadian, so who knows!


Ya those Canadians are pretty unpredictable ey.


----------

